# What would these "throw out"



## dawnthief (Mar 14, 2008)

What kind of babies would these two leos produce:










Reverse stripe raptor










Mack enigma het raptor

I've tried using a morph calculator but I don't for the life of me understand it :blush:


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

right from trying to figure out the calculator the results should be along this line 
6.25% Normal HET Bell Albino, Eclipse
6.25% Eclipse HET Bell Albino
6.25% Bell Albino HET Eclipse
6.25% RADAR
6.25% Enigma HET Bell Albino, Eclipse
6.25% BEE HET Bell Albino
6.25% Enigma Bell Albino HET Eclipse
6.25% Enigma Bell Albino Eclipse
6.25% Mack Snow HET Bell Albino, Eclipse
6.25% Mack Snow Eclipse HET Bell Albino
6.25% Mack Snow Albino (Bell) HET Eclipse
6.25% Mack Snow Bell Albino Eclipse
6.25% Mack Snow Enigma HET Bell Albino, Eclipse
6.25% Black Hole HET Bell Albino
6.25% Mack Snow Enigma Bell Albino HET Eclipse
6.25% Mack Snow Enigma Bell Albino Eclipse



however the chances that i have got this right is probably about 6.25% aswell. if im wrong someone please correct me and point out where i went wrong so i dont inflict my dumbness upon any other poor soul out there :blush:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

blabble182 said:


> right from trying to figure out the calculator the results should be along this line
> 6.25% Normal HET Bell Albino, Eclipse
> 6.25% Eclipse HET Bell Albino
> 6.25% Bell Albino HET Eclipse
> ...


you must have pressed radar and not raptor.

you could produce all sorts of things.

You could produce normal's double het for raptor all the way up to a dreamsickle (mack snow enigma raptor)


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

nope i pressed raptor it said one of the combinations between the two would be a 6.25% chance of producing a radar
ive just tried to work out where the radar comes from but i cant figure out where the bell albino gene comes from on the second leo :S i hate genetics


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

blabble182 said:


> nope i pressed raptor it said one of the combinations between the two would be a 6.25% chance of producing a radar
> ive just tried to work out where the radar comes from but i cant figure out where the bell albino gene comes from on the second leo :S i hate genetics


you have to have pressed mack snow enigma het bell albino then as both are tremper albino animals and have no way of producing bell albinos or radars.


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

RAPTOR is Tremper Albino, a RADAR is Bell Albino, so you would have a 6.25% chance of RAPTOR with this pairing, but definately no RADAR 
a good pairing though, be like a lottery waiting for the eggs to hatch to see what you get :2thumb:


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> you have to have pressed mack snow enigma het bell albino then as both are tremper albino animals and have no way of producing bell albinos or radars.



simple mistake hurt my head so much!  cheers for that!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

blabble182 said:


> simple mistake hurt my head so much!  cheers for that!


haha yeah it happens and no problem i have been confused by mis pressing things on the calculator too.


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

you know i went over that like 10 times aswell trying to figure out what went wrong. i just overlooked the obvious! ah well it did look like an awesome selection of what could come out. if i ever bred leos id love to have a pair with as many genes are your two adds more excitement for a hobbyist to breed


----------



## dawnthief (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow...that many options. Should be interesting. I shall keep you all posted with what happens 

Thanks everyone. Merry Christmas.


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

That mack enigma used to be ours. Did you get her from Dave? She has amazing silver eyes. Laid a lot of infertile eggs before she had ever been paired also. Hope she does well for you : victory:


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*little advice....*

_*Not to be a downer at all here, but if this is your first time breeding, I think perhaps you might want to consider a different pairing as a starter project.
I'm sure you are well aware of the Enigma syndrome and its possible effects, but adding this into the equation may truly be a baptism of fire for a keeper new to breeding. Knowing what to look for and expect as normal hatchling behaviour and growth, from a few years breeding experience, may help you better identify and deal with any potential issues arrising, not to mention additional time to make sure you have additional homes/room should you end up with some heavily effected youngsters that could be too badly affected to rehome and thus need a life long home with you, just a little advice anyways. Also worth noting that Enigma's showing no issues at all can also be 'triggered' by the stress involved during mating, being gravid and laying, so def keep a close eye on her and make sure she is around the 60g+ mark to ensure her having lots of resources to call upon should she need them.*_


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i was also going to say she could do with being a lot bulkier first


----------



## dawnthief (Mar 14, 2008)

Don't worry, i bulked her up since those photos were taken.  She has continuous chances to eat as much calcium and meal worms that she wants 

Just to let you know, she has been fridgid since the end of January. But I put them together last night and she took to him straight away  SO Fingers crossed. I left them together last night just to make sure that he got her good and proper and removed him this morning, or should I have kept them together longer? I read somewhere that only once was needed really.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Nope, that should be fine. One mating is all that is needed. Good Luck!


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Agree with all the nice comments here - in terms of trying to ensure fertility of the eggs, personally I and many others, like to reintroduce the male to female after about 4 days after laying - it really does help to ensure a fresh supply of sperm, as although it can be, and is, stored, it loses it`s viability on a daily basis....do it with discretion though, the last thing you want is a tired or stressed female 

Lovely pair up - Raptor to ME het Raptor will give a plethora of results....not an average baby in sight. Best of luck with it.


----------



## dawnthief (Mar 14, 2008)

funky1 said:


> ....do it with discretion though, the last thing you want is a tired or stressed female


Lol, what do you mean with discretion? When she's asleep, gently pick her up and let him shag her? :2thumb:


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks like a great pairing your raptor has awesome colour you should get a great array of hatchlings.

Phil


----------

